# Atlanta, GA- A44473, Jade, Male, 4 yr old, B/T



## GsdLoverr729

This guy is at Fulton County Animal Services. Not sure why he ended up there, but it is a high kill shelter. He is listed as a mix, but according to the original owners he is PB. And he looks PB to me. I do know that he is alright with older children, dogs and cats.


----------



## gagsd

Wonder if he is chipped or tattooed?


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Not sure yet, I am going to email them. If he isn't pulled by next Friday, I may try to pull him myself. Or at least go meet him and take a video to help find him a home. Very handsome guy.


----------



## gagsd

If he is chipped, will you let me know? At one time I kept a list of my own and several other breeders/owners chip numbers in Georgia.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I'll update you as soon as they respond 


EDIT- ID number messed up, keyboard was being stupid. ID # A444673


----------



## GsdLoverr729

UPDATE- The volunteer who emailed me back said, "He has neither as far as I know." If he is not adopted before next Saturday, I will be making the trip down there to meet him, check for myself on the tattoo/chip situation, and take some pics/a video of him. 
Matt and I are thinking of pulling him, but I am going to try to contact the GSD Rescue of Atlanta and see if they will take him first.


----------



## Twyla

He has got such gentle eyes. 

Why is it this state seems to have such a high rate of GSD being given up?


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I have no idea, but it's sad and ridiculous. Fulton and Gwinett seem to have the most come through. And of course both are high-kill.


----------



## gagsd

Twyla said:


> He has got such gentle eyes.
> 
> Why is it this state seems to have such a high rate of GSD being given up?


GSDs are a dime a dozen here. You can get puppies from Sch titled parents for $500-750.
I have theories as to why people give them up.... keep in mind that dogs are not seen the same way by all people. IMO, The southern states are, in many ways, America's 3rd world country.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

gagsd said:


> GSDs are a dime a dozen here. You can get puppies from Sch titled parents for $500-750.
> I have theories as to why people give them up.... keep in mind that dogs are not seen the same way by all people. IMO, *The southern states are, in many ways, America's 3rd world country*.


Which is why *this* chick is moving to either Wyoming or New Zealand in the end  Well. That and they're both just so beautiful..


----------



## harmony

He is beautiful! I was looking around because one of my moms friends wants a adult german shepherd, for his own pet. Where better to look for a dog like that then here! How much is the fee and what does that include?


----------



## hkarl

harmony said:


> He is beautiful! I was looking around because one of my moms friends wants a adult german shepherd, for his own pet. Where better to look for a dog like that then here! How much is the fee and what does that include?


This is their standard fees: "Adoption fees are $85 for dogs and $65 for cats, and include all recommended shots, deworming, microchipping and spay or neuter."

There was also a note on Facebook that "Fulton County Animal Services has declared August "Love a Black Dog Month". This special promo allows you to adopt a black dog over 1 year old for only $25 during the month of August."

I am not sure whether this dog would qualify for this promo.


----------



## harmony

Is there any way you could find out more and a phone number? How far is Atlanta, Ga from Chattanooga, TN?


----------



## hkarl

harmony said:


> Is there any way you could find out more and a phone number? How far is Atlanta, Ga from Chattanooga, TN?


Here's the address:

Address:
860 Marietta Blvd. NW
Atlanta, GA 30318
Telephone:
404-613-0358 
404 613-0357 Adoption Dept

Here's the Facebook page of a volunteer group that works with this shelter. (They are not shelter employees, but they've been very helpful in the past.)
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
They can be emailed at: [email protected]


----------



## Twyla

harmony said:


> Is there any way you could find out more and a phone number? How far is Atlanta, Ga from Chattanooga, TN?


You are looking at 2 -2 1/2 hours travel time. Easy drive.


----------



## Neo93

gagsd said:


> I have theories as to why people give them up.... keep in mind that dogs are not seen the same way by all people. IMO, The southern states are, in many ways, America's 3rd world country.


Yep. Too sad.

I heard from Canine Pet Rescue that MidAtlantic Shepherd Rescue wants him, and the local AC has a foster home that is willing to do heartworm treatment for him , so I think he's safe.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I'm glad someone he's heard something. My email is acting up so I'm falling behind


----------



## harmony

Glad to hear he is going to be safe, don't want to see a pretty boy like him go down. My moms friend is looking for an adult shepherd. I don't think this person has kids or other animals of any kind, maybe a wife and that's it. My mom told me this friend of hers grew up with shepherds and would really like to have another one. Alls I have to give is a shepherd/wolf mix and that's probably why I still have him. Hard to find a home for a mix like that, that care for his personality (one of the last rescues I did, years ago).


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I'm going to have to contact MidAtlantic to keep track of him... He really is a gorgeous guy.


----------



## gsdraven

Neo93 said:


> Yep. Too sad.
> 
> I heard from Canine Pet Rescue that MidAtlantic Shepherd Rescue wants him, and the local AC has a foster home that is willing to do heartworm treatment for him , so I think he's safe.


Please let us know when you hear he is out of the shelter, until then we shouldn't assume he is safe.


----------



## Neo93

I will post when he is officially out and safe.


----------



## harmony

Neo93 said:


> I will post when he is officially out and safe.


I, "we" hope so!  know one wants to step on toes so I "hope so" . If you need something for this to happen plz don't be shy!! ok???


----------



## Neo93

harmony said:


> I, "we" hope so!  know one wants to step on toes so I "hope so" . If you need something for this to happen plz don't be shy!! ok???


My toes are pretty sturdy. Feel free to step on them if it means a GSD is safe .


----------



## Beau

The website indicates he's still there........


----------



## Neo93

Yeah, I saw that too. According to my friend who volunteers there, the kennel workers said the dog was at one of their fosters? I'm not sure all the workers there are quite on the same page about is going on - will see if my trainer will check up on the dog.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I tried emailing, but haven't heard anything back still... This shelter tends to be frustrating in general sometimes. 
Still going to try and stop by tomorrow if nothing is heard by then.


----------



## Neo93

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## harmony

Did he make it out? Is he in a foster home? Knowone answers the phone. Isn't there anyone that lives around there that can see what's going on and tell us? I have to leave in a few minutes but will check back later.


----------



## Neo93

Sent some emails to friends who volunteer there to see if they knew whom I could call. I'm not too far from there, but unfortunately I've got both kids and the dog with me, so I can't check today. I think Kymmey was talking about going down to see if he was there?


----------



## Beau

According to the very nice lady I just spoke to at this facility, Jade is in a foster home.

You can contact Roberto Caban, Adoptions Coordinator/Volunteer Coordinator at [email protected] if you have any additional questions.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

The person who emailed me back, likely the same woman Beau spoke to, said that Jade is in a foster home and that the main people who update the site don't always get information as soon as it happens.


----------



## harmony

Great!  I wanted to stay true to my word but did find a nice b/t female GS for my moms friend, but didn't want to do that until this dog was ok. His eyes in the pic to me looks like he does not feel good.


----------

